# موضوع برئ خالص .... ممنوع دخول دونا والنبي هههههه ( عريسنا اليوم  Twin  )



## +Nevena+ (1 مارس 2012)

هاي عليكوا 

قبل اي كلام وسلام
اللي يشوف دونا في الموضوع 
يبلغني او يترحم عليا :t19:

وبما ان موضوع التقطيع مش نفع
لا رقبه ولا عيون ولا شعر :new6:


يبقي نجيب الجثه كلها 
واهو نعمل الخير ونرميه البحر
:flowers::flowers::flowers:

واهو الواحد يشتغل بقي 
بدل القاعده المنيله ووقف الحال دا

وقررت اني ابقي ماذونه المنتدي


ندخل علي فكره الموضوع 
وبسرعه كدا


اننا هنختار عضو ما
اذا كان شاب ومش خاطب 
وبيدور علي عروسه يا حرام :smil15:

كل البنات تتجمع وتحاول تساعده بقي
وتجمعله صور عرايس قمرات كدا
فاهمني طبعا قمراااااااااااااات :love34:


والعكس طبعا لو بنات 

يبقي الشباب يجمعوا ليهم صور عرسان
 برده قمرات :fun_lol:


وانا اللي هختار العضو / العضوة اللي هتكون معانا


مين يقول موافق / ه :2:



​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

ههههههههههههه 
موضوع لذيذ اوي وفكرتو حلوه
موافقه يلا عاوزين نجوز الناس بقى...هههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> موضوع لذيذ اوي وفكرتو حلوه
> موافقه يلا عاوزين نجوز الناس بقى...هههههه



حلو خالص 
ادي اول متبرع للمساعده

واحلي حاجه يابنتي انك دايما معايا علي الخط

يبقي شكلنا هانطير انا وانتي والموضوع
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> حلو خالص
> ادي اول متبرع للمساعده
> 
> واحلي حاجه يابنتي انك دايما معايا علي الخط
> ...


ههههههههههه
انا معاكي ف اي حاجه
يا نطير سوى يا نفضل سوى:love45:


----------



## Twin (1 مارس 2012)

*ممكن أبدا أنا *​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مارس 2012)

*انا شاب ومش خاطب ومش بدور ع عروسه
متعملوش حسابى فى الليله دى 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مارس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشي يا قمر بس الارجح اننا هانطير اكيد


----------



## تيمو (1 مارس 2012)

*عريس لُقطة للي بنفسو ... بس بالراحة أحسن للعريس ينخض ويطير ههه*










*عبسسسسسسسي ‏*



وفيه عريس تاني ، صديقو الأنتيم ، عدنان ، مميز بالحساب هههه









*اللي ع بالو لا يحرم حالو ... لقطة تجمع بين العريسيين المحتملين: عدنان وعبسي*








*الظاهر العريسيين سنفروا بحياتهم ‏*




*انتظروا مفاجأة الموسم ، الكابتن نامق ، بس الكابتن عندو متطلبات كتيرة لعروسة المستقبل ، على من ‏تجد نفسها قادرة للمنافسة ، ضغط الزر والرد  ‏
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مارس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ممكن أبدا أنا *​




موافقه تحب تقولنا مواصفات

ولا نختارلك علي ذوقنا احنا بقي :love34:


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا شاب ومش خاطب ومش بدور ع عروسه
> متعملوش حسابى فى الليله دى
> *



هههههههههههههههه انت مش بتدور

لكن بما اننا اخواتك لازم ندورلك
وصدقني ما هي راجعه بس تيجي :t17:


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مارس 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *عريس لُقطة للي بنفسو ... بس بالراحة أحسن للعريس ينخض ويطير ههه*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ايه دا كله يا مي تو

اخرتها عرسان كرتون

علي فكره انا عاوز باي باي ههههههههههههه:2:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

بعد العرسان اللي جابها مي تو
انتي اطلبي قفل الموضوع هههههه


----------



## grges monir (1 مارس 2012)

اممممممممم داخل اتفرج يمكن  الاقى حاجة هههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (1 مارس 2012)

*موضوع تُحفة يا نيفينا ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مارس 2012)

يلا يا بنات وممنوع الشباب يشاكوا في صور العرايس

اول عريس مطلوب ليه عروسه هو شاعر المنتدي او ( امير المنتدي )

توين

عاوزين له عروسه كدا قمر ومن الاخر
ونجهزله الشقه كمان ونختارله العفش
والدهانات والالوان 

وانشالله  ما حد حوش


----------



## تيمو (1 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بعد العرسان اللي جابها مي تو
> انتي اطلبي قفل الموضوع هههههه




*خايفة ينافسك عليهم حدى ؟؟ لا تخافي الكابتن نامق حاجزوا إلك  ‏*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بعد العرسان اللي جابها مي تو
> انتي اطلبي قفل الموضوع هههههه



ههههههههههه لا الصبر حول
 يجي يومه بس وهاتشوفي هنعمله ايه

يالا بقي جهزي عروسه وشقه كامله من كله

عشان العريس الاول 
توين


----------



## تيمو (1 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه دا كله يا مي تو
> 
> اخرتها عرسان كرتون
> 
> علي فكره انا عاوز باي باي ههههههههههههه:2:



*ولا يهمك ، بس بالأول أنا جايب للوسينيو أجدع عريس





طم طم*


----------



## +febronia+ (1 مارس 2012)

هههههههههه
حلو الموضوع دة 
متابعة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *خايفة ينافسك عليهم حدى ؟؟ لا تخافي الكابتن نامق حاجزوا إلك  ‏*


ههههههههههه
لا انا عايزه  الكابتن شامل:love34:


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> اممممممممم داخل اتفرج يمكن  الاقى حاجة هههههههه



لا تقلق عروستك عندي 
واحلي عروسه في البر الرقي كله
هههههههههههههههههههههه



Servant Of Christ قال:


> *موضوع تُحفة يا نيفينا ...*




ميرسي يا رومان دا من ذوقك خيي


منورين يا رجاله


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههه لا الصبر حول
> يجي يومه بس وهاتشوفي هنعمله ايه
> 
> يالا بقي جهزي عروسه وشقه كامله من كله
> ...


هههههههه الصبر جميل والانتقام لذيذ
بس هو مقالش ماركتها ايه
يعني هنديه صينيه عربيه ..افغانستانيه..كده يعني


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مارس 2012)

مي تو استني بقي 

كدا هاتخلي البنا ت كلها تتخانق

وهنا الجواز بالدور

هههههههههههههههه

قدموا طلب يالا

ومعانا اول عريس يا بنات يالا بقي
فين الشغل

خليه يختار


----------



## Bent el Massih (1 مارس 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههه
موضوع تحفة
انا جبتله عروسة حلوة ورشيقة​*






*يارب تعجبك​*


----------



## تيمو (1 مارس 2012)

*بحسب تخيلي لتوين ، أعتقد أن هذه الفتاة ستناسبه جداً ‏*







أوووعك تقول زوقي مش عاجبك ، ده كرمالها ممكن تولّع حرب البسوس من جديد ‏


----------



## Servant Of Christ (1 مارس 2012)

*شوف شو أخترتلك يا أمير*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مارس 2012)

تصدقي يا كريمه
 انا لو ولد مش هافكر في الجواز تاني ههههههههههههههه

طب شوفي واحده ارفع شويه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مارس 2012)

*حلو الموضوع ده*
*اشكر ربنا مخطووووووووووووبة ههههههههه*
*وعقبالكم جميعا يا بناتييييييييييييييت*
*انا جاية اشااااااااااااااااارك اصلي بحب اخدم الناس *​


----------



## Twin (1 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> موافقه تحب تقولنا مواصفات
> 
> ولا نختارلك علي ذوقنا احنا بقي :love34:


*أيه ده ... الموضوع قلب بجد :love34:*

*طويب ناخد جوله ونشوف البلاوي ونرجع*​


----------



## Twin (1 مارس 2012)

*بما أن لسه الموضوع مسخنش *
*فألحق أقول ال نفي فيه*

*أنا عايز عروسه .... تكون .... *
*بورقها ... *
*وتقفيل بلدها ... *
*وتكون أموره ... *
*وتعشق الحياة الزوجيه وتقدسها .... *
*وتكون طباخة ماهرة .... *
*وتشارك في العفش *
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مارس 2012)

امير انا بقي جبتلك عروسه 
حسب ما الكتاب بيقول


جمال ورقه
ودلع وخفه ورشاقه

انا ما شوفتش ولا هاشوف
في البنات في جمالها بجد


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.



.
.
.

..
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.





























مفيش جواز بعد كدا
يغلق الموضوع
 ويحذف لاحقا
سلام​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

هههههههههههه
حرام عليكي
اكتبي ع الموضوع ممنوع دخول القلوب الضعيفه


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مارس 2012)

ايه غيره البنات دي بقي
انا هاكتب ممنوع دخول البنات وخصوصا لولو
هههههههههه



واشمعنا انا اتخضيت يعني
لازم اشاركم معايا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

انا جبتلو عروسه ويارب تعجبو عشان نلحق نجوز الناس التانيه




































































 

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه غيره البنات دي بقي
> انا هاكتب ممنوع دخول البنات وخصوصا لولو
> هههههههههه
> 
> ...


طول عمرك بتعمل الواجب معانا هههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مارس 2012)

لما اكتب وصيتي بقي قبل ما امشي

خلي بالكوا علي العنوسه الاسوده دي
واياك ثم اياك ثم اياك
تلاته اياك اهو

حد يزعلها
استودعكم الله


----------



## oesi no (3 مارس 2012)

بالذمة دى اشكال تجوزوها للواد
حرام عليييييييكم 

عروستك عندى 



اللى عنده القلب مينزلش لتحت


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 مارس 2012)

ادعي عليك بايه بس يا جو

الهي يبعتلها ليك في الاحلام

بامانه انا اتخضيت 
ربنا يسامحك

دي العروسه اللي انا جيابها ملاك جنبها حرام عليك

يالا عقبال ما اجبلك عروستك بقي
ههههههههههههه
ومش توصيني يعني هتكون فظيعه


----------



## mero_engel (4 مارس 2012)

اهو يا امير 
ملكش حجه بقي 

يلا عشان نشوف باقي اخواتك اللي لسه هندورلهم
ورجاء خاص من باقي الشباب 
متبصوش لعروسه اخوكم واستنوا لما يجي دوركم


----------



## grges monir (4 مارس 2012)

واضح قوى يا امير البنات هنا بيحبوك ازاى وبيدرولك على انسب عروسة هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (4 مارس 2012)

>


اممممممم هى دى انيتا جونتبرج بتاعت التجربة الدنماركية هههههههه
بتكهرب على راى  عادل امام ههههههه


----------



## Twin (4 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> واضح قوى يا امير البنات هنا بيحبوك ازاى وبيدرولك على انسب عروسة هههههههه


 
*كتر خيرهم يا عم *​


----------



## Twin (4 مارس 2012)

*بس انا نفسي من ده يا عمو *






أو ده 




أو علي الأقل ده 





​


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2012)

يا حول الله​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (5 مارس 2012)

*إمتى بيختار توين ؟؟؟ *


----------



## Twin (5 مارس 2012)

*ربنا يكرم بقي *

*فرجه قريب*​


----------

